# Why can't we get this great little grinder over here?



## coffeechap

Bought this on eBay and have to say it is the first time I have been impressed with a small grinder sub £200 in a long time.

View attachment 3059


It is a sunbeam grinder aluminium construction, very functional and made in Australia I believe and is really highly thought of over there, but I think due to the fact that it is not ce certified you can't get it in, such a shame as it is an mc2 killer......


----------



## coffeebean

Not exactly the same grinder but is a Sunbeam and looks similar.....the Arista looks interesting too, would be good to find out a bit more about this lot as I had never heard of them til coffeechap just mentioned them!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/The-Sunbeam-Artista-espresso-machine-and-Conical-Burr-Coffee-Grinder-/230851183668?pt=AU_Bedding&hash=item35bfcd8434


----------



## HDAV

Graef CM80 looks very similar..............http://www.ogormans.co.uk/acatalog/GRAEF-CM80-Conical-Coffee-Grinder-CM80.html anyone comment? £120-149

Found it for £125 in the uk

I still like the Ascaso i-mini and mignon but cant justify the price.....

http://household.graef.de/program/coffee-grinder/Coffee-grinder-CM-800 or http://household.graef.de/program/coffee-grinder/Coffee-Grinder-CM-70


----------



## coffeebean

That Graef looks exactly the same! What sort of grinder do you use HDAV?

Andy


----------



## HDAV

coffeebean said:


> That Graef looks exactly the same! What sort of grinder do you use HDAV?
> 
> Andy


At present none (machine away awaiting repair) and normally the one in the giant illy factory....... I keep dreaming Vario vs Mignon then i see my bank statement and realise it was just a dream!


----------



## coffeebean

Know the feeling!! Well if you ever want a particular grinder (or any other coffee related object!!) sourcing, give me a shout and I'll see if I can get a good deal for you!


----------



## HDAV

I recon it is a Graef or the Graef is the


----------



## Glenn

Greaf and Sunbeam are virtually identical machines.

Just badged differently for different markets.


----------



## coffeechap

Yep pretty much identical, I will be putting this one through its paces and will report back


----------



## gmason

Been happily using this machine for the past year. Bought it initially as a 'stand-in' for an Rocky, but as it covers the grinding spectrum well (fine to coarse) and more importantly, gives a consistent grind, I see no reason to upgrade yet. Purchased it new from a supplier in Berlin and it was shipped to me in two days. Approx £105 all in. I need a stepped machine as I make filter, press and espresso.


----------



## djdsc7

would it be good enough for pavoni europiccola? as it looks great and is well in my price bracket.


----------



## gmason

I can choke the Gaggia if I set it too fine, so no reason why not!


----------



## coffeechap

I will try it out on a pavoni later


----------



## gmason

This is one of the more comprehensive reviews of this grinder:

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/krups-conical-burr-grinder-1st-look-t20099.html


----------



## HDAV

gmason said:


> Purchased it new from a supplier in Berlin and it was shipped to me in two days. Approx £105 all in. I need a stepped machine as I make filter, press and espresso.


Good price! at that money would be tempted....


----------



## djdsc7

Can you let me know the supplier in Berlin please?


----------



## gmason

Herewith the contact details:

http://www.home-elektro.de/en/Haushalt-Kueche/Kaffeemaschinen/oxid-oxid-2/Graef-CM-81-Kaffeemuehle-weiss.html?listtype=search&searchparam=graef

Currently it's around Euro 120 for the doserless version. You can grind into the supplied container or use the portafilter attachment. I have found it reliable and most of all, consistent in the grind. Like many stepped machines, it could probably grind a little coarser, but it is coarse enough for pour overs, Espro press and so forth. In terms of a fine grind, I can get it like talc. To be honest, this was intended as an inexpensive replacement for a defunct Rocky, but I'm still using it...


----------



## coffeechap

And as if by magic ths is now on eBay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coffee-Grinder-Graef-CM-90-/231018427007?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item35c9c5727f

And looks even better functioning


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Seems like a viable contender to the mc2. Which isn't that difficult.


----------



## Charliej

Well I was in Exchange coffee in Clitheroe yesterday and bought some interesting beans( more of which later) and had a coffee there as well, its kind of like a smaller version of Atkinsons shop in Lancaster and the coffeeshop side of the business has an LM FB70 paired with a Ditting badged K30 Vario and uses one of these Graef badged ones for decaf and are very happy with it for that and no issues with the LM, and this is with 3 very nice shop grinders literally 15 feet away so must be ok really.


----------



## c_squared

I'm currently using a porlex hand grinder paired with a gaggia classic (spot the espresso newbie!!). I'm interested in upgrading my grinder and stumbled across this thread. Is the graef only comparable with an mc2 or are there others in its class that I should be considering? Or should I think about an upgrade that will see me progress past the learning stage and therefore (hopefully) reduce the need for an upgrade of the upgrade?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Buy something that will see you through. What space do you have and what's your budget


----------



## c_squared

Space isn't too much of an issue as I have my machine on a butchers block trolley thing so no cupboards above. However I don't really want anything too big. Budget wise, not entirely sure what the OH will let me away with, probably not much more than £200 but would consider second hand.


----------



## Samwillson101

coffeechap said:


> Yep pretty much identical, I will be putting this one through its paces and will report back


Hi coffeechap, I know this was some time ago just wanted to see whether you thought of this machine when you put it through its paces as I'm looking to buy one.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Samwillson101 said:


> Hi coffeechap, I know this was some time ago just wanted to see whether you thought of this machine when you put it through its paces as I'm looking to buy one.


The Graef were quoted as being rebadged or similar

Have a look a this greaf thread ( poss different model may be of interest tho )

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=19510


----------



## Samwillson101

Mrboots2u said:


> The Graef were quoted as being rebadged or similar
> 
> Have a look a this greaf thread ( poss different model may be of interest tho )
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=19510


Thanks Boots, This is definitely helpful although I am purchasing the Graef CM81 they look pretty similar minus the timed buttons.


----------



## frederickaj

Can yoy tell me the model no ? there is one on Ebay which looks identical and I would like to bid if it is the same as yours .http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361113318731?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## MrShades

That CM800 is the newer version of the CM80/81 - and very similar to the CM95 in my review (except the 95 is chromed and has timed dosing).

CM800 will have the adjustable upper burr carrier (80 and 81 won't).

A good buy if you can get the CM800 for sub £100 and can be without timed dosing.


----------



## cbean

MrShades, First thanks for your in depth look at the CM95, very usefull for people like me who struggle to justify/afford more expensive equipment.

So I've ordered a CM800 from here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321704681134?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT If you go to the store direct you get the same item with DHL delivery for around the same cost.

I know it's not very exciting, and to be honest I'm not champing at the bit to receive it, however I think there's a fair chance that it will produce a reasonable cup of coffe.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

cbean said:


> very usefull for people like me who struggle to justify/afford more expensive equipment.
> 
> So I've ordered a CM800 from here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321704681134?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> I know it's not very exciting, and to be honest I'm not champing at the bit to receive it, however I think there's a fair chance that it will produce a reasonable cup of coffe.


It looks like a "Proper job" to me. I'd like to know how you get on with it as it sounds like a bargain at that price point


----------



## cbean

I've tried to reply to Jumbo Rattya few times now, keep getting blocked, anyoine know why?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Inbox is probably full.


----------



## cbean

sorry duplicate post!


----------



## cbean

OK I'll try again, 4 attemts to post rejected,,,,,,,Thank you Jumbo Ratty, I actually wanted a Eurika Mignon but was stupid enough to show my wife an online pic that hsd the price on it,,,,game over!

Anyway I've bought this and think it will probably be OK, who knows maybe better than OK! we will see, I'll let you know.


----------



## cbean

Hi Jumbo, tried to respond earlier but no joy, sure will let6 you know how I get on

John


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Thanks *cbean*,

I did mean on this thread anyway because im sure others will be interested to know how you think it performs, but thanks for trying to send me a message and apologies for it not being able to be sent. Im not sure why, because my inbox wasnt full, but I have deleted some messages now as a precaution anyway, so thanks for the heads up on that


----------



## cbean

I'm sorry Jumbo Ratty I intended to post my response on the thread , not a personal message, I'm about 930 years old and struggle a bit with modern communication technology,

I'm now trying to work out the message sent by the vendor that's been sent in German, as far as I can understand it says " go and die you english pig " however my translation skills are abysmal, it may say sent.


----------



## cbean

Hi, my mc800 arrived and I'm very pleased with it, it grinds espresso for my Gaggia Classic at around 5-7 setting, the range on this model is 0-40, at 0 nothing comes out!

The build quality is quite good IMHO.

I bought it from Germany http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90509440/graef-cm-800.asp and ended up costing me close to £95 including DHL delivery, three days I think.

For somebody who like me wants to go into this within a sensible budget I think it's a great little machine.


----------



## frederickaj

There are a few of these on Ebay.de ( Germany ) for 99 euro plus delivery . That's about £75 plus delivery

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Graef-CM-80-Kaffeemuhle-Mit-Original-Verpackung-/111682545648?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item1a00cc67f0


----------



## cbean

I liked the idea of the ajustable/removible upper burr carrier on the 95/800 for the extra £20, having said that you could write what I know about grinders on the back of a bean!


----------



## cbean

The fall of the Euro makes buying in europe very attractive at the moment, I found a Eurika Mignon from France for £220 ish delivered, very tempting!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

cbean said:


> Hi, my mc800 arrived and I'm very pleased with it, it grinds espresso for my Gaggia Classic at around 5-7 setting, the range on this model is 0-40, at 0 nothing comes out!
> 
> The build quality is quite good IMHO.
> 
> I bought it from Germany http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90509440/graef-cm-800.asp and ended up costing me close to £95 including DHL delivery, three days I think.
> 
> For somebody who like me wants to go into this within a sensible budget I think it's a great little machine.


Thanks for taking the time to get back to us. I too think this is a better model than the slightly cheaper CM80.

This has given me food for thought, all I have to do now is convince Mrs Ratty to go halves on it with me


----------



## cbean

Thank you Jumbo Ratty, please remember I'm very new to all this so treat my opinion accordingly.

I did do a lot of reading here and elsewhere before making up my mind, initially I was thinking of the Iberital MC2 but didn't think it's worth half again as much, though a few people who own them were very enthusiastic about them and I respect their opinion, then I deeply desired the Eureca Mignon, and still do, they look brilliant and I've yet to find a negative word against them, however my budget is limited as she keeps telling me







.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I hear you about the budget. Mrs Ratty said a firm NO, if I want it I have to pay. I have looked at some of the reviews left by others that have purchased the GraefCM800 on amazon and they are all enthusiastic about it.

As for the Eureka Mignon I read about clumping issues and am put off by that, but agree it does look a nice machine.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Im still thinking of getting one of these grinders.

in my pursuit of sucking the fun out of it i found this video clip, the guys enthusiasm is astounding, highlight for me is 1.20 in when he whips it out the bag


----------

